# MCPL Todd Stoneman. August 25, 2010. RIP



## retd cpl wife (4 Sep 2010)

It with great sadness to announce that MCPL Todd Stoneman passed away following a traffic accident on August 25, 2010. Todd served two tours in Afghanistan with the Marlant EME Branch Canadian Military. He was active with the Lions Club, Musquodoboit Valley, as well as an ATV Club. Todd is survived by his wife, Nicole (Vaillancourt); three sons; Anthony, Thomas, Oromocto, N.B., Jonathon, Newfoundland, step-daughter Alyssa, Elmsdale, brother Kevin Stoneman, Fall River, father and mother Frank and Rosalie (Nickerson) Stoneman. Mother and Father-in-law Lorraine (Jeddry) and Michel Vaillancourt, all of Lower Sackville, many aunts, uncles, and cousins. He is predeceased by grand-parents Frank and Beryl Stoneman and Fred and Mary Nickerson, Uncles John Nickerson, Fred Nickerson, Doug Nickerson, Aunt Sharon Burke, Uncles Robert Stoneman and Wilfred Stoneman. . Donations may be made to the Military Family Fund, www.cfpsa.com/en/corporate/mfamily/index.asp. To send an on-line message of condolences, please visit www.jasnowfuneralhome.com


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Sep 2010)

RIP Mcpl Stoneman  
You will not be forgotten  
Condolences to Family, Comrades, and Friends.
Scoty B


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Sep 2010)

RIP MCpl Stoneman


----------

